
I Peeked into My Node_Modules Directory and You Won’t Believe What Happened Next - martindale
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558
======
Piskvorrr
"Imagine (...) if the car you drove to work had 291 parts."

I'm willing to bet a current car has an order of magnitude more - this is not
your great-grandfather's Model T. Moreover, I _am_ worried: only a handful of
those parts are user-serviceable, not to mention those parts that are but a
blackbox for proprietary firmware. The situation is quite similar here.

~~~
throwanem
I'm willing to bet no more than one in five of the commenters in this thread,
when the dust eventually settles and the reply links disappear, will have
managed to get the joke.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Okay, that was all a joke? Ha ha, then. And get off my lawn!

------
ppetty
Mehh, I’m glad this got dupe’d. This first time I read the article I found it
interesting & the subject extremely valid.

That said, the article would be better if it alluded to real examples. The
fictional ones are funny & they did get me to investigate … but I can where
some creators or maintainers would be pissed at the notion they did include
some of the cruft reported. There should be some mention of this or a link to
each scrutized project’s repo.

------
tstrimple
Before anyone freaks out and posts a comment after reading the Express and
Yummy issue, please keep reading the article.

~~~
revicon
I did read the rest of it and still didn't get the punchline.

~~~
throwanem
It's total bullshit of a kind that's funny to Node devs tired of hearing about
how their stack is terrible from people who like to deride things without
really knowing very much about them.

------
kennethkl
A Twitter API call without authentication?! I call BS

~~~
api
My guess would be that like-tweet.js is a trash file left over in the repo
from someone's testing.

Still this post does illustrate the alarming nature of software dependency
hell and how who-knows-what sort of code might easily be slipped into
repositories these days.

~~~
throwanem
Or, you know, it's not actually there at all because this is absurdist satire
and not meant to be taken literally.

~~~
api
I can't tell satire anymore. It's hard to come up with any more absurd than
the real world.

------
56k
Repost.

